# NFL mobile app



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Is the NFL mobile app playing live video for anyone?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## uschxc (Jul 5, 2011)

watchespn and directv sundayticket work for me on gb cm4d2g... is there a specific app from nfl.com for playback?


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Its a vz app called NFL mobile

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dolfns99 (Jun 30, 2011)

You need direct tv for the direct mobile to work correct? Or is there a hack for it on Cm4d2g?


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd really love to find a way to watch games live on cm gb!!!


----------



## uschxc (Jul 5, 2011)

dolfns99 said:


> You need direct tv for the direct mobile to work correct? Or is there a hack for it on Cm4d2g?


you need the nfl sunday ticket as well as nfl sunday ticket to go packages and then you can watch every game live from your phone


----------

